# New Year's Wishes



## Alias (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's wishing everyone a happy, safe, and prosperous New Year's!

  

Sue, UBC, CBC, IBC, CMC


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

You too Sue


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Thanks and the same back atcha :!:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

That's a ditto! Don't party to hard and be safe! :mrgreen:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Happy New year to all of us! Hopefully this next year will be better, start turning this thing around, we'll see.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Wishing you all a Happy and better New Year,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Rider Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Best to you all, Happy New Year!!

Rick


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Happy New Year everyone and a better 2010!! :roll: I guess it could be worse


----------



## packsaddle (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Blessings to all in 2010.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Welcome to 2010.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Well it arrived just as was described in the brochure.

2010

Happy New year.


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Well, I guess I celebrated New Years on Central or East coast time... Although they make a pretty big deal of the celebration out here in Las Vegas, I am generally in bed by 10:00.  Here's to hoping that 2010 is a better year for development in your areas and mine... Be safe and happy.

Cheers


----------



## JBI (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: New Year's Wishes

Absolutely... A Very Happy New Year to ALL.


----------

